# Teacher forced student to touch her breasts



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2010)

*Deputies: Teacher forced student to touch her breasts*





> Tampa, Florida --  News of the arrest of a 6th grade geography teacher spread fast among the student body of Farnell Middle School.
> 
> Eighth grader Kathleen Newell says she found out on Facebook.
> 
> ...



Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Deputies: Teacher forced student to touch her breasts*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing surprises me anymore.



I remember trying to explain to my mom why these sorts of incidents, although prevalent, don't get nearly as much wrath as a male teacher with a female student.

She flipped out as to why guys aren't shocked about all this.  Needless to say, I lol'd.

However...where are all these sexed-up teachers coming from?  14-year-olds aren't even developed so what really gets them off?  Quasi-pedophilia?


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 8, 2010)

if only i was that lucky


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

When I was 14 all my teachers were fat and ugly. Glad this never happened to me.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2010)

Kid should of went with her and have a little bit of fun hahaha.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2010)

Got any pics? Hopefully she wasn't that godawful ugly, then i'd consider it even worse 

EDIT: 

I stand corrected, arrest that bitch


----------



## Weaboo (Feb 8, 2010)

This kind of thing seems to be catching on for female teachers. Maybe it's in fashion right now to molest students


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2010)

Teachers pick the wrong kids.  

That, or this happens all the fucking time and we only hear about the rare cases of the kid complaining about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe it's time I go back to school to pick up chicks.  I could pull off 14 if I shave my pubic hair.


----------



## Juice (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice. 

Chances are she probably resembles Jaba The Hut though if she is getting fourteen year olds groping her up.


----------



## Stripes (Feb 8, 2010)

I swear; and teachers call us dumb?


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 8, 2010)

lol that's interesting....


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 8, 2010)

Twisted just      Twisted!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

She doesn't look that bad, actually. I'd prefer a full-body picture to make sure, but I'd probably touch her breasts if I was 14.


----------



## Godot (Feb 8, 2010)

> Charles Fleming, the head of the department that trains the district's teachers, says Clinton was trained in 2004 and again in 2008 when the district beefed up the training in response to the Debra LaFave case.



*Googles Debra LaFave*...
.
.
.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2010)

Not bad looking either.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahhhh good ol' Florida, im surprised it wasn't in Miami. Oh Florida department of education you gotta step up your game, Those Sun Shine state standards ain't looking to shiny to me.


----------



## On and On (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn I bet that girl who found out caught hell from the rest of her male classmates.


----------



## LoboFTW (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm 14, and that would be totally awesome. She didn't seem that bad from the pic


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2010)

Supergrunt8 said:


> Ahhhh good ol' Florida, im surprised it wasn't in Miami. Oh Florida department of education you gotta step up your game, Those Sun Shine state standards ain't looking *to* shiny to me.



*Irony* - Calling an entire state not smart while using the wrong form of too. Delicious.


----------



## naia (Feb 8, 2010)

Broccoli and saurkrauts tone down your S drive.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2010)

what the fuck???


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 8, 2010)

she wouldn't have to force me
i have low standards

a hole in a wall already looks charming to me


----------



## pajamas (Feb 8, 2010)

why are they always ugly :u


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know what is going on with these teachers nowdays. They need to stop messing with these kids and get someone their own age.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2010)

> Teachers are given a handbook with a list of common sense guidelines.
> 
> Right at the top, you'll find, "Maintain a professional barrier between you and the students. You are the adult, the teacher and the professional."
> 
> ...


 holy shit this teacherstudent shit has gotten out of hand
at least they're trying to stop it.

I don't get it though. So much of this lately. ;o


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2010)

Meh I touched the tits of a hotter chick when I was younger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh I touched the tits of a hotter chick when I was younger.


 Your mom doesn't count and you should be ashamed you still breastfed at that age, yo.


PS: I touched them, too.


----------



## Fuzzly (Feb 8, 2010)

Decent face, but where's the pics of this teacher's body? How can I decide if this was wrong or right if I can't tell if she's hot?


----------



## Distance (Feb 8, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> what the fuck???


 
 At least someone has the right reaction.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 8, 2010)

what...the...fuck? DUDE GET SOME HELP!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the sentiment that only ugly women can go to jail...


----------



## Verdius (Feb 8, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like the sentiment that only ugly women can go to jail...



Well, yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

If she's hot then the kid should pay her money.


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh poor kid D:  That would be so hard too since the teacher was nice in general, good that he at least came forth.  Sad that that woman would do that, hopefully she won't be allowed to teach again.


----------



## abcd (Feb 8, 2010)

Debra Lafave


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Feb 8, 2010)

Are the people saying poor kid female or what? I would have shagged pretty much any thing at that age and there were plenty of teachers I wish would have made me touch there breasts.


----------



## eHav (Feb 8, 2010)

man i wish my 11th grade ITI teacher would have done this 

now at univ all i get are old women


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 8, 2010)

If she's hot let her off.
If she's not let her rot.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 8, 2010)

o_O

It seems like everything happens at some point. The news is no longer surprising.



pajamas said:


> why are they always ugly :u



Because they probably haven't been able to get any in a normal way. Although honestly, this is probably a fantasy she has that she wanted to make real. :S I guess it's kinky to her or something.

Anyway this one isn't actually that bad looking. I just clicked the link and saw her pic.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, she's not hot but she's definitely not ugly either.  If I was one of the kids back when I was 14 I'd probably be ecstatic.

That said, it's unacceptable that she would do that with kids so young.  If this was a male teacher who did similar things with female or male students people would be out for blood, not even caring what the guy looked like.


----------



## hehey (Feb 8, 2010)

martryn said:


> That, or this happens all the fucking time and we only hear about the rare cases of the kid complaining about it.


Thats probably it, i refuse to believe most school boys are stupid enough to ruin a good thing like this, its those few bad apples that talk.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Need to clarify : was the teacher a man or a woman ?

Besides that , this is sadly nothing out of the ordinary when news are concerned .


----------



## hammer (Feb 8, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Need to clarify : was the teacher a man or a woman ?
> 
> Besides that , this is sadly nothing out of the ordinary when news are concerned .



women, the title is a bit confusing i thought it was a guy teacher making a girl touch herself at first


----------



## xpeed (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe that's why she couldn't get any in her age group.  Nobody would tap that.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 8, 2010)

Ugh... Teachers nowadays...


----------



## Jagon Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm beginning to wonder if there should be some sort of stricter screening process, this is going on way too much. it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

xpeed said:


> Maybe that's why she couldn't get any in her age group.  Nobody would tap that.



She's not that ugly.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 8, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> i'm beginning to wonder if there should be some sort of stricter screening process, this is going on way too much. it's fucking disgusting.



In England they're bringing some new stricter vetting process.


----------



## g_core18 (Feb 8, 2010)

For fucks sake. Where were all these horny teachers when I was in school.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 8, 2010)

pics of the teacher please...though im expecting her to be butt ugly


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2010)

Why is it always florida sigh, 

where were these repressed horny teachers when i was in school... T_T


----------



## Nashima (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats wrong with the male students these days. If one of my decent looking teachers asked me to touch them it would have been a dream come true . But then wtf is wrong with these female teachers these days. Why are they so horny . I wanna go back to high school .


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 8, 2010)

Men are such pigs .

\End Jealousy of teacher


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 8, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> pics of the teacher please...though im expecting her to be butt ugly



There's a pic of her face in the link. I want to see a pic of her body to see if the kid missed out or avoided a disaster.


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 9, 2010)

She didn't look that bad. She could of got some dick from craig's list or some dating site. Pity she had to go out this way for messing with her under age students.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 9, 2010)

cool story bro.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like the sentiment that only ugly women can go to jail...



well, we only want ugly women to go to jail


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 9, 2010)

Rob` said:


> If she's hot let her off.
> If she's not let her rot.


I hate setements like this.  Oh lets just let her off because she'z hot!!!

What so the fact that she broke the law and is a fucking p*d*p**** doesn't mean anything you to obviously sex crazed spastics!?  No fucking wonder we have so many problems in society.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 9, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> I hate setements like this.  Oh lets just let her off because she'z hot!!!
> 
> What so the fact that she broke the law and is a fucking p*d*p**** doesn't mean anything you to obviously sex crazed spastics!?  No fucking wonder we have so many problems in society.



are you consenting to sex with this statement?


----------



## Fuzzly (Feb 9, 2010)

Psycho said:


> are you consenting to sex with this statement?



You forgot to ask the most important question first.

Tokoyami, are you hot?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 9, 2010)

Psycho said:


> are you consenting to sex with this statement?


Uh no, I'm saying what needed to be said.


----------



## Bill_gates (Feb 9, 2010)

Somke chicks just dig younger guys... why couldnt she fnd a willing one though :/


----------



## ikra (Feb 9, 2010)

i... i mean we are willing!!!!


----------



## Agony (Feb 9, 2010)

u have the teacher's pic?


----------



## hehey (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the more important question here is how incredibly horrible the teachers boobs were if she actually had to _force_ a guy to touch them, must have been very horrible indeed.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 9, 2010)

Where the hell were those teachers at when I was in school and telling about it at that, lil bastard have no respect now-a-days!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 9, 2010)

Agony said:


> u have the teacher's pic?



you have the ability to click on the link provided and view her pic?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2010)

when i was 14 we prayed for the day a hot teacher would let us touch her breast.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn, I kept changing schools hoping this would happen to me. It was like the fucking lottery every semester.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow....that's just stupid and wrong. And she's on_ PAID_ Suspension. 

And a bit off topic but who lets their 8th grader get a facebook? ..... just kidding.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> And a bit off topic but who lets their 8th grader get a facebook?



Are you serious?


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm kidding.


----------



## Xion (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish I had teachers like that.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah well. I bet the first thing people did when they read this topic was to go rushing off to see if said teacher was hot.


----------



## eHav (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah well. I bet the first thing people did when they read this topic was to go rushing off to see if said teacher was hot.



who wouldnt


----------



## Creator (Feb 9, 2010)

> Hillsborough County Sheriff's deputies arrested *39-year-old* Tammy Clinton



I was going to say 'Where were all these teachers when i was in school'. Then i read that part and stopped. 


39 year old with a 14 year old. What has this world come to.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 9, 2010)

This kind of ''news'' makes me lol quite hard. 

I'm actually used these though. 
Teachers are secretly pedos...all of them.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 9, 2010)

not surprised. stop being a while ago


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 9, 2010)

> not surprised. stop being a while ago



Same. I don't get why this story's such a big deal when I read an article about a teacher who brought a student back to her house and mutually masturbated with him.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 9, 2010)

wow this is kinda funny, but weird.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 9, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> This kind of ''news'' makes me lol quite hard.
> 
> I'm actually used these though.
> Teachers are secretly pedos...all of them.



Generalizing are we?


----------



## Neko girl (Feb 9, 2010)

Creator said:


> I was going to say 'Where were all these teachers when i was in school'. Then i read that part and stopped.
> 
> 
> 39 year old with a 14 year old. What has this world come to.


ask Fang Crea  No lie and no joke, he can give you a good answer.


----------



## Whiny cakes (Feb 9, 2010)

Godot said:


> *Googles Debra LaFave*...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



its really sad for the fourteen year old that they got caught.


----------



## Soul Ragnarok (Feb 9, 2010)

I CAN asnwer Crea's question.
The world has come to filthy degenerates. THose who don't give a damn about morality, what's right and wrong, and what's socially accpetable, although nowdays nearly ANYTHING can be considered "socially acceptable'. You find shit like this happening everywhere, and I for one am sick of it and truly wish I could do something about it.


----------



## Fulcata (Feb 9, 2010)

Mael said:


> However...where are all these sexed-up teachers coming from?  14-year-olds aren't even developed so what really gets them off?  Quasi-pedophilia?



Children are constantly developing at younger ages as time has progressed. Some speculate the use of growth hormones in the food we eat increases the rate in which we mature. The record youngest pregnant student for my school corporation in 9. A nine year old girl. They will be in their 20s together. How fucked up is that.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 9, 2010)

I just saw her last name and laughed.


----------

